# Vorsicht Falle: Trojaner tarnt sich als offizielle Mitteilung des Bundeskriminalamtes



## PCGH-Redaktion (31. März 2011)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Vorsicht Falle: Trojaner tarnt sich als offizielle Mitteilung des Bundeskriminalamtes gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Vorsicht Falle: Trojaner tarnt sich als offizielle Mitteilung des Bundeskriminalamtes


----------



## Asdener (31. März 2011)

Und wie kann man den Trojaner auf den PC bekommen?
Downloads?


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. März 2011)

Also wenn ich mir diese Meldung ansehe die einem erzählt dass man 100€ bezahlen muss... mit Rechtschreibfehlern, Ausrufezeichen am Satzende, Irren Beschuldigungen ich hätte Kinderpornos aufm PC und Terrormails verschickt, dann noch anonym an einen anderen anonymen bezahlen und vieles mehr... mal ehrlich wer das alles glaubt und auch noch bezahlt hats verdient, oder? 



Asdener schrieb:


> Und wie kann man den Trojaner auf den PC bekommen?
> Downloads?


 
Naja, wie sonst? Er wird sich in einschlägigen Downloads verstecken auf gewissen zwielichtigen Seiten - oer per Anhang an irgendwelche Spam-EMails


----------



## coati (31. März 2011)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir diese Meldung ansehe die einem erzählt dass man 100€ bezahlen muss... mit Rechtschreibfehlern, Ausrufezeichen am Satzende, Irren Beschuldigungen ich hätte Kinderpornos aufm PC und Terrormails verschickt, dann noch anonym an einen anderen anonymen bezahlen und vieles mehr... mal ehrlich wer das alles glaubt und auch noch bezahlt hats verdient, oder?


Besonders hat das Bundeskriminalamt eine E-Mail Adresse bei yahoo... natürlich.


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. März 2011)

coati schrieb:


> Besonders hat das Bundeskriminalamt eine E-Mail Adresse bei yahoo... natürlich.


 
Die vielleicht nicht - aber das Bundeskriminalamt*es* schon


----------



## henric (31. März 2011)

*Ding Dong* ist da das BKA das an meiner Haustür? Wie nur 100€ für das was ich alles verbrochen hab! Das ist aber günstig.


----------



## Jimini (31. März 2011)

So unverständlich das für die meisten (mich inklusive) auch klingen mag - es gibt Leute, die fallen darauf rein. Sobald einer von 100.000 Usern 100 € bezahlt, hat sich der Trojaner schon rentiert. Genauso wie bei Spam-Mails - die Gewinne sind verglichen mit den Investitionen so riesig, dass es reicht, wenn 0,000000001% der Leute Viagra über den angegebenen Link kaufen (oder noch besser: ihr Konto zum Geldwaschen zur Verfügung stellen).

MfG Jimini


----------



## Invisible_XXI (31. März 2011)

diese ******* dragonage-gewinnspiel-*******, die sich vor den text legt nervt! aber sowas von! zu blöd, dass adblock die nicht auch blockiert.

zum thema: wer auf sowas reinfällt...


----------



## Eckism (31. März 2011)

Was ist denn "Sodomie"?

Mal ehrlich, wer reagiert auf Mahnungen per E-Mail oder irgendwelchen anderen Sachen aus'n inet?
Wenn ich ständig alles bezahlen würde, was ich so als E-Mail bekomme, ich wäre Bettelarm und den PC hätte ich auch schon aus'n Fenster geschmissen....
Ich mach mir erst Gedanken, wenn ich nen gelben Brief im Briefkasten hab.


----------



## Westfale_09 (31. März 2011)

Ich finde diese Mail geil.  

Wenn so unsere Regierung schreiben würde, gute Nacht Deutschland 

Ich würde auch nie auf solche Mails mit Zahlungsaufforderungen reagieren, vorallem nicht beim Staat  Die kriegen schon genug von mir 


Die Leute wissen einfach nicht, dass Mahnungen und Zahlungsaufforderung immer per Postweg / Einschreiben kommen.


----------



## Eckism (31. März 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> diese ******* dragonage-gewinnspiel-*******, die sich vor den text legt nervt! aber sowas von! zu blöd, dass adblock die nicht auch blockiert..



Hey, du bist nicht Up-to-Date Baby.....

Aber vorsicht beim Aktualisieren, BKA is Watching you....


----------



## m-o-m-o (31. März 2011)

Eckism schrieb:


> Was ist denn "Sodomie"?


 
Mit Tieren  machen. (Erst Straftat, wenn das Tier gezwungen wird oder Pornografie vom Akt erstellt wird)

@Artikel:
AHA! 
Da haben wir unseren Bundestrojaner! Hinter die Firewalls, Jungs, und geht am Scanner vorbei


----------



## CryxDX2 (31. März 2011)

Ey zum glück habe ich einen Mac. Und da ist das mir latte und selbst wenn ich das ding hätte, wüßte ich wie ich das raus schmeißen kann.... Nennt man VM Ware.


----------



## Eckism (31. März 2011)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Mit Tieren  machen. (Erst Straftat, wenn das Tier gezwungen wird oder Pornografie vom Akt erstellt wird)
> 
> @Artikel:
> AHA!
> Da haben wir unseren Bundestrojaner! Hinter die Firewalls, Jungs, und geht am Scanner vorbei



Danke
Wollt's net bei Google eingeben, nich das ich noch ärger bekomm....


----------



## Crixus (31. März 2011)

Ja ne ist klar anonymer Bezahldienst, Harddisks löschen und so viele Rechtschreibfehler das ist ein klarer Indiz fürs BKA. Gibt bestimmt reichlich Leute, die auf so was leider reinfallen. Ding Dong, morgens 6:30Uhr  - War das aus dem Vortrag von Udo Vetter - Hausdurchsuchungen - Sie haben das Recht zu schweigen.


----------



## Kubiac (31. März 2011)

CryxDX2 schrieb:


> Ey zum glück habe ich einen Mac. Und da ist das mir latte und selbst wenn ich das ding hätte, wüßte ich wie ich das raus schmeißen kann.... Nennt man VM Ware.


 
Wenn du so viel Geld hast, kannst du auch ein paar Euro für ein Wörterbuch ausgeben.


----------



## serafen (31. März 2011)

... ich würde mal frech behaupten: da werden jetzt einige Bundestagsabgeordnete in nächster Zeit kreidebleich die Nachricht des Trojaners zur Kenntnis nehmen (> illegales Material) ...


----------



## TheGuardian (31. März 2011)

Hmmm... ich versteh die Logik da nicht so ganz... mein Rechner ist gesperrt, aber ich soll da noch einen Internetdienst verwenden, um die Strafe zu bezahlen und bei Fehlern eine Email schreiben?!?! 
Und die ganzen grammatikalischen Fehler 

Btw. schauen sich Terroristen etwa wirklich nebenbei Kinderpornos an?

Das man für solche Sachen nur 100€ Strafe bezahlen muss...das wäre ja utopisch für alle Kriminelle...und welches Gesetz hat man denn da verstoßen, wird einem ja auch nicht mehr erzählt?
und was hat die Bundespolizei damit zu tun?

Ich glaub das ist ein Fall für Galileo Mystery


----------



## OctoCore (31. März 2011)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Mit Tieren  machen. (Erst Straftat, wenn das Tier gezwungen wird oder Pornografie vom Akt erstellt wird)


Pfuuuuu... Da bin ich aber froh, dass mein Hamster das freiwillig mitmacht!

Ich dachte beim Lesen erst, dass Ukash auch ein Fake ist. Noch nie von gehört.  Aber ich bin nicht ganz auf dem laufenden. Leute sind ganz scharf auf dieses Ukash, wenn man Google glauben darf.



serafen schrieb:


> ... ich würde mal frech behaupten: da werden jetzt einige Bundestagsabgeordnete in nächster Zeit kreidebleich die Nachricht des Trojaners zur Kenntnis nehmen



 Ich hatte den gleichen Gedanken beim Lesen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. März 2011)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wollt's net bei Google eingeben, nich das ich noch ärger bekomm....


 
Wiki hätts wahrscheinlich auch getan 



OctoCore schrieb:


> Pfuuuuu... Da bin ich aber froh, dass mein Hamster das freiwillig mitmacht!


 
Platzen die nicht?


----------



## NZHALKO (31. März 2011)

lachhaft. als ob leute mit erfahrung auf sowas eingehen. Nebenbei wer lagert seine Warez schon intern?


----------



## Westfale_09 (31. März 2011)

Hahaha   Hast mich doch noch zum lachen gebracht


----------



## Papa (31. März 2011)

Die Idioten versuchen es immer wieder und ich denke mal das es immer noch ein paar Mitbürger gibt, die zahlen.


----------



## MG42 (1. April 2011)

Ist doch lachhaft !!! WinCD/DVD ins Laufwerk und dann einfach den ganzen Rotz ausmerzen  jaja, mit spatzen auf kanonen scheißen... 
Oder einfach das Hirn benutzen und nicht jeden Sch..ß runterladen. Wird Zeit eine Kampangne gib-den-Bedrohungen-des-Internets-keine-Chance zu gründen... Damit die DAUs nicht aus dem Fenster springen.


----------



## mae1cum77 (1. April 2011)

Ist doch aber auch mal eine kreative Variante Scareware. Da werden jetzt ´ne Menge Leute mit Angstschweiß vor dem Rechner sitzen und ihr schlechtes Gewissen durchforsten. Hat mich doch zum schmunzeln gebracht, sind schon Leute auf viel offensichtlichere Versuche dieser Art heringefallen.


----------



## R0bM4n (1. April 2011)

Papa schrieb:


> Die Idioten versuchen es immer wieder und ich denke mal das es immer noch ein paar Mitbürger gibt, die zahlen.


 
Tja, es sind auch immer wieder die "Idioten" die bezahlen nur weil sie denken sie haben und können alles mit einem PC aber in Wirklichkeit gerade mal den An-Knopf kennen.

Knieschuss mit Versuch die Blutung zu stillen aber schlussendlich doch den Fuss verlieren, dank kommerz! 

LG


----------



## Idefix Windhund (1. April 2011)

Na das Pferdchen ist ja mal mies ... und damit will ich nicht die Somdie Sachen ansprechen


----------



## Gast1111 (1. April 2011)

Wenn Dummheit weh tun würde...
DAS LAND: Germany (Erst Deutsch dann Englisch)
City: Berlin (Hmm seltsam warum nicht "DIE STADT"!?) 

P.S: Wenn ich E-Mails mit Terroristischem Inhalt verschicken würde würde ich es jawohl wissen,
folglich fallen nur Terroristen drauf rein, und die abzuzocken ist nicht zu schlau


----------



## Dachräuberin (13. April 2011)

Hallo, 

habe eine dringende Frage:

Mein Freund hat sich diesen neuen Trojaner aufgehalst, was nun?

Die F8 Funktion klappt nicht und auch wenn wir den Lappi auf ein altes Datum zurücksetzten, bringt das so rein gar nichts.
CD im Allgemeinen nimmt er auch nicht an- oder macht diese "Rettungs-cd" alles alleine und wird auf jeden Fall angenommen?

Oder würde es klappen, wenn ich mir ein "Erste- Hilfe- Programm" herunterlade, es auf einen Stick ziehe (oder eben auf eine CD brenne, wenn das auch automatisch klappen kann) und es bei ihm in den Lappi stecke?!


Bitte um schnelle Antwort.

Vielen Dank und lieben Gruß,

Dachräuberin


----------



## mae1cum77 (13. April 2011)

In einem deratigen Fall ist eine Neuinstallation (mit der dazugehörenden Lehre nicht alles zu glauben/anzuklicken) der sicherste Weg. Wer weiß was das Ding alles noch nachläd aus dem Netz.
MfG


----------



## Dachräuberin (13. April 2011)

mae1cum77 schrieb:


> In einem deratigen Fall ist eine Neuinstallation  der sicherste Weg.


 
Meinst du also auf Werkeinstellung zurückstellen?


----------



## mae1cum77 (13. April 2011)

Nun ja bei einer Recoverypartition und der dazugehörigen DVD ist das eine Option, allerdings werden dann meist auch alle unnützen Tools des OEM-Anbieters mit zurückgespielt. Da man aber die Lizenz von Win 7 kauft (also einen Key und nicht die DVD), geht es auch mit einem gleichwertigen Installationsmedium und dem Key zum aktivieren. Dann wird aber die Recoverypartirion meist gelöscht.


----------



## Dachräuberin (13. April 2011)

...noch mal fuer doofe? Ich habe echt keine Ahnnung wovon du redest, beherrsche die Pc- Sprache leider nicht  sorry.

Lieben Gruß und herzlichen Danke


----------



## mae1cum77 (13. April 2011)

Dann wird es am einfachsten sein den Rechner auf Werkseinstellungen zurückzusetzen (Recovery). Dafür müßte eine CD/DVD vorhanden sein oder eine Option beim Booten, oder?


----------



## Dachräuberin (13. April 2011)

Wunderbar  Danke, jetzt habe ich es verstanden.
Okay, also wir würden ihn also jetzt gleich beim Booten auf Werkeinstellung zurückstellen, meinst Du es ist dann wirklich weg?! Und wie können wir es in Zukunft vermeiden? Hast du da einen guten Tipp für ein gutes AntiVir Programm o.ä.?

...mein Freund: ...gibt es denn keinen anderem Weg? meine schönen Dinge....

Aber jetzt schon mal: Danke Danke Danke, deine Antwort kam ja super schnell, klasse!


----------



## mae1cum77 (13. April 2011)

Benutze selber AVG als Antivirus und Commodo als Firewall. Allerdings schleichen sich solche Trojaner garnicht hintenrum herein sondern nutzen die Unerfahrenheit einiger User. Da hilft eh nur mißtrauisch zu sein. Hilfreich ist die Angewohnheit persönliche Dateien (Bilder und Dokumente) nicht unter C:, sondern auf einer anderen Partition bzw. Festplatte zu speichern, und zum Beispiel den Ordner "Eigene Dateien" (Jetzt "Eigene Dokumente") zu verschieben. Gibt es HIER eine gute Schritt für Schritt Anleitung. Das erspart Ärger, wenn das System nicht mehr starten will.
MfG

EDIT: Sorry bei dem Link ist was schiefgelaufen, hab´ das mal korrigiert.


----------



## Dachräuberin (13. April 2011)

So, haben nun das System wieder aufstellen können, ohne auf Werkeinstellung zu schalten. Haben nochmal versucht, etwas weiter nach hinten datiert zu starten.
Würden uns jetzt Comodo herunterladen.
Mein Freund hat jetzt sonst noch Avira auf seinem Lappo, reicht das auch aus, gemeinsam mit Comodo, oder lieber noch AVG kaufen?

Vielen Dank


----------



## mae1cum77 (13. April 2011)

Ne das reicht auch. Eine Antivirenlösung reicht, mehr macht nur mehr Probleme. Lieber die persönlichen Daten umlagern, das ist eine Rücksetzung des Zustandes nicht mehr so ein Drama, ist mit der obigen Anleitung recht simpel. Bei 64bit-Systemen war nur Zone Alarm problematisch, da es immer wieder Abstürze verursacht.


----------



## thomba (17. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen. 

Habe mich hier eben ganz frisch registriert, da ich mir auf meinem Laptop diesen verdammten Trojaner eingefangen habe!
Wie muss ich jetzt weiter vorgehen?? Priorität haben selbstverständlich meine Dateien...
Bin über jede Hilfe dankbar!
Vielen Dank im Voraus...

Grüße, 
thomba

PS: Ich bin leider (noch) ein ziemlicher Laie was das ganze Computerwesen angeht. Also prügelt nicht gleich mit Profi-Begriffen auf mich ein...


----------



## jon217 (18. April 2011)

Hi 

Hätte ne dringende Frage.

Ich hab ein Problem, hab den Scheiß trojaner auf dem Netbook, also keinn CD/DVD Laufwerk um zu recovery CD zu benutzen.
Würde mich sehr freuen wen ihr mir helfen könntet, ich weis nähmlich nicht weiter.

Danke im voraus.


----------



## jon217 (18. April 2011)

die recovery CD zu benutzen. sory wolte erst was anderes schreiben


----------



## thomba (20. April 2011)

Hat denn wirklich niemand ne Idee?!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (20. April 2011)

thomba schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Habe mich hier eben ganz frisch registriert, da ich mir auf meinem Laptop diesen verdammten Trojaner eingefangen habe!
> Wie muss ich jetzt weiter vorgehen?? Priorität haben selbstverständlich meine Dateien...
> ...


 Deine Daten auf USB/ externe HDD sichern (Musik/ Dokumente/ Bilder/ ...) und den Laptop formatieren und alles neu aufspielen. Damit du dir den Trojaner nicht wieder holst musst du deine externe Festplatte und oder dein USB Stick an einem anderen PC GRÜNDLICH nach Viren/ Trojaner/ ... untersuchen lassen. Am besten wäre es deine externe Festplatte/ USB Stick von einer Knoppix und oder Bart PE CD-ROM auf Viren und Trojaner untersuchen zu lassen. Sehr hilfreich und effektiv ist auch "Knoppicillin" das ist eine reine Antivirus CD-ROM von der man starten kann und Sie dann dein System mit mehreren Antivirus Programme durchsucht. 

Oder noch einfacher - alles löschen und alles formatieren und alles noch mal neu installieren. Hast dann halt mit den Daten Pech gehabt.


----------



## thomba (20. April 2011)

GameServer schrieb:


> Deine Daten auf USB/ externe HDD sichern (Musik/ Dokumente/ Bilder/ ...) und den Laptop formatieren und alles neu aufspielen. Damit du dir den Trojaner nicht wieder holst musst du deine externe Festplatte und oder dein USB Stick an einem anderen PC GRÜNDLICH nach Viren/ Trojaner/ ... untersuchen lassen. Am besten wäre es deine externe Festplatte/ USB Stick von einer Knoppix und oder Bart PE CD-ROM auf Viren und Trojaner untersuchen zu lassen. Sehr hilfreich und effektiv ist auch "Knoppicillin" das ist eine reine Antivirus CD-ROM von der man starten kann und Sie dann dein System mit mehreren Antivirus Programme durchsucht.
> 
> Oder noch einfacher - alles löschen und alles formatieren und alles noch mal neu installieren. Hast dann halt mit den Daten Pech gehabt.



Danke für Deine Antwort.
Allerdings habe ich noch das Problem, dass ich ja nicht mal an meine Daten rankomme!
Oder gibts da noch irgendeine Möglichkeit?!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (20. April 2011)

thomba schrieb:


> Danke für Deine Antwort.
> Allerdings habe ich noch das Problem, dass ich ja nicht mal an meine Daten rankomme!
> Oder gibts da noch irgendeine Möglichkeit?!


 
Wenn der Laptop nicht startet oder weiß der Teufel warum du nicht an deine Daten kommst, kannst du mit Knoppix/ Bart PE ... CD-ROMs von CD starten und kannst dort einfach per kopieren und verschieben deine Daten sichern. Allerdings läufst du auch die Gefahr hin das der Trojaner mit auf deine externe Festplatte/ USB Stick springt. Also müsstest du deine Daten die du gesichert hast gründlich Prüfen lassen. Sonst war die ganze Aktion für die Katze. Falls du keine Ahnung hast wie man wo was her bekommt wie eine Knoppix oder Bart PE CD-ROM kannst du deine Laptop Festplatte ausbauen und in einem passenden PC mit rein hängen. Hier ist die Gefahr aber das danach beide PCs nicht mehr laufen weil der Trojaner über gesprungen ist noch viel viel größer. Am Ende sitzt du vor 2 PCs die nicht mehr gehen. Musst du wissen wie wichtig deine Daten sind und wie umfangreich deine Rettungsaktion sein soll.


----------



## thomba (20. April 2011)

Habe eben etwas gegoogelt: Knoppix ist nur für Linux oder?! Bart PE könnte ich doch einfach downloaden, z.B. bei chip oder PC Welt?!
Ich denke dass ich des so mal probieren würde...Hast du selbst denn Erfahrung mit den Programmen?!
Habe im auch gelesen, dass man versuchen könnte, einen älteren Wierderherstellungspunkt aufzurufen. Was hälst du davon?
Bin dabei auf folgendes gestoßen: ⇒ Wiederherstellungspunkt ohne desktop laden ? Vista Forum
Würde gerne Deine Meinung dazu hören...


----------



## Idefix Windhund (20. April 2011)

thomba schrieb:


> Habe eben etwas gegoogelt: Knoppix ist nur für Linux oder?! Bart PE könnte ich doch einfach downloaden, z.B. bei chip oder PC Welt?!
> Ich denke dass ich des so mal probieren würde...Hast du selbst denn Erfahrung mit den Programmen?!
> Habe im auch gelesen, dass man versuchen könnte, einen älteren Wierderherstellungspunkt aufzurufen. Was hälst du davon?
> Bin dabei auf folgendes gestoßen: ⇒ Wiederherstellungspunkt ohne desktop laden ? Vista Forum
> Würde gerne Deine Meinung dazu hören...


Das mit dem Wiederherstellungspunkt kannst du vergessen da der Trojaner davon sich nicht abhalten lässt weiterhin schaden zu machen. Schlicht gesagt ist es dem Trojaner total egal wie oft du die Wiederherstellung ausführst. 

Knoppix ist eine Tool CD-ROM ähnlich wie Bart PE nur das bei Knoppix eben eine Linux Oberfläche (meistens Gnome) zum Einsatz kommt. Knoppix kann mit ALLEN möglichen Betriebssysteme. Egal ob nun Linux, Windows, Macintosh, ... PCGH hatte auch mal eine Tool CD ins Heft gelegt da wäre ein Mini Knoppix drauf. 

Bart PE ist auch eine Tool CD-ROM ähnlich wie Knoppix nur das hier eben eine Windows Oberfläche (meistens Windows XP im Windows ME/ 98 ... Desgin) zum Einsatz kommt. Soviel ich weiß muss man sich aber eine Bart PE CD-ROM selber zusammen basteln und bekommt nur den Zusammenstellungskit herunter geladen.


----------



## thomba (20. April 2011)

Also ich bin grad dabei, dieses Kmoppix bei Chip runterzuladen. Is die Version vom 30.12.10...
Ich hoffe mal dass ich damit klar kommen werde.... 
Muss ich irgendwas beachten oder haste n Tipp was ich einfach zu tun habe um meine Datn zu sichern?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (21. April 2011)

thomba schrieb:


> Also ich bin grad dabei, dieses Kmoppix bei Chip runterzuladen. Is die Version vom 30.12.10...
> Ich hoffe mal dass ich damit klar kommen werde....
> Muss ich irgendwas beachten oder haste n Tipp was ich einfach zu tun habe um meine Datn zu sichern?


 
Das wissen wie man Dateien von A nach B kopiert/ verschiebt reicht völlig aus


----------



## F0rest (21. April 2011)

meine freundin hats sich auch eingefangen. mann oh mann. jetzt darf ich die sch... wieder aufwischen


----------



## Idefix Windhund (21. April 2011)

F0rest schrieb:


> meine freundin hats sich auch eingefangen. mann oh mann. jetzt darf ich die sch... wieder aufwischen


 
Warum geht die auch nicht einfach aufs Klo


----------



## F0rest (21. April 2011)

in dem popup steht, dass falls man nicht sofort überweist sondern vorher aufs klo geht, die festplatte auch formatiert wird 

übrigens hat sie den inhalt soga geglaubt. hat gemeint wär ich nicht gewesen hät die schon die 100,- gezahlt ^^
und wo die sich das eingefangen hat sag ich jetzt mal lieber nicht


----------



## mae1cum77 (21. April 2011)

Mit ungeschütztem Browser surfen ist immer ein Risiko!


----------



## F0rest (21. April 2011)

avira personal hatte sie drauf. os:winxp. angeblich hat sie nur "play" gedrückt


----------



## mae1cum77 (21. April 2011)

Avira hilft dagegen nicht. Ich meinte eher Firefox zusammen mit Addons wie: Noscript, Flashblock, AddBlock Plus und WOT (Web of Trust). Gerade Noscript kann gut 99% derartiger Angriffe erkennen und blocken.
Und mal ganz ehrlich: seit wann arbeitet das BKA mit PopUps oder eMails. Da kommt dann Post von der Staatsanwaltschaft. Kühlen Kopf bewahren hilft da am Meisten.


----------



## thomba (21. April 2011)

Also das mit Knoppix klappt wunderbar!! 
Nur ist es etwas schwer nicht die Übersicht über alle Ordner etc. zu verlieren...Ich hab bissl Angst dass ich irgendwelche Dateien vergesse zu kopieren 
Ansonsten, wie schon erwähnt, top!
Vielen Dank 

Ach genügt es wenn ich die kopierten Dateien auf der externen Platte einfach mit AntiVir aufm Rechner überrpüfe?!


----------



## mae1cum77 (21. April 2011)

Ja, als eine Möglichkeit. Ich lasse in so einem Fall danach noch den Online-Scan von F-Secure drüberlaufen. Eine Lösung findet nicht immer alles, da lass ich gern noch einen unabhängigen Scan laufen, den ich nicht installieren muß. Es werden nur die Dateien, die für den Scan notwendig sind, temporär heruntergeladen.


----------



## thomba (21. April 2011)

OK...Wie gehe ich dann mit diesem Programm vor??


----------



## mae1cum77 (21. April 2011)

Auf der Seite unter "Run Online Scanner Now" die Sprache wählen, dann Häckchen für Einverständnis setzen und dann "Run Check". Dann werden ein paar Sachen geladen, bis ein Auswahlfenster aufpopt. Da mußt Du den untersten Punkt wählen und zur Platte navigieren und den Scan starten. Dauert ein bischen.


----------



## thomba (21. April 2011)

Vielen Dank, werde ich gleich mal testen... 

Andere -vermutlich schon oft diskutierte- Frage: Ich werd ja meinen Laptop platt machen und Windows Vista neu installieren.
1.) Bekomme ich die Platte mit dem Foramtierungs-Programm von Vista komplett sauber?! Also alle Partitionen...
2.) Ich werde mir wieder AntiVir drauf machen. Allerdings hatte ich bisher noch keine extra Firewall. Sollte ich mir da auch was anschaffen? Ich will halt nich dass es ständig irgend welche Probleme mit W-Lan, ICQ, etc. gibt...
Wie funktioniert dieses Noscript??


----------



## mae1cum77 (21. April 2011)

Nach dem Formatieren sollte alles weg sein. Geht mit der Installations-DVD, wenn die Partitionsverwaltung erscheint, unten "Laufwerksoptionen (erweitert)" anklicken, dann tauchen die Optionen auf, die Du benötigst. In dem Windows-7-Installations-How-To von quanti (Siehe Signatur) gibt es unter "Partitionierung" auch Bilder, eifach auf "Spoiler" klicken.


----------



## thomba (21. April 2011)

Ich werde mir wieder AntiVir drauf machen. Allerdings hatte ich bisher noch keine extra Firewall. Sollte ich mir da auch was anschaffen? Ich will halt nich dass es ständig irgend welche Probleme mit W-Lan, ICQ, etc. gibt...
Wie funktioniert dieses Noscript??


----------



## mae1cum77 (21. April 2011)

Noscript ist ein Addon (Erweiterung) für Firefox, wird über die Addonverwaltung in Firefox installiert, einfach in die Suchmaske eingeben. Kümmert sich hauptsächlich darum Webseiten auf gefährlichen Code zu untersuchen und im Gefahrenfall zu blockieren. Erkennt Click-Jacking und Drive-By-Downloads (bei denen reicht es, die Webseite im Browser zu öffnen, um sich zu infizieren). Zusammen mit Avira reicht ab Vista auch die windowseigene Firewall. Wenn man mehr Schutz möchte empfehlen sich Zone Alarm Free (macht allerdings bei vielen Win 7 64bit Versionen Probleme), oder Comodo Firewall Free.
PS. Benutze persönlich letztere.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (21. April 2011)

thomba schrieb:


> Ich werde mir wieder AntiVir drauf machen. Allerdings hatte ich bisher noch keine extra Firewall. Sollte ich mir da auch was anschaffen? Ich will halt nich dass es ständig irgend welche Probleme mit W-Lan, ICQ, etc. gibt...
> Wie funktioniert dieses Noscript??


 Wie bereits erwähnt hat Vista schon eine interne Firewall. Ich persönlich nutze eine komplette Internet Security. Kostet mich zwar etwas Geld aber mir sind meine Daten zu wichtig. Auf PCs ohne wichtige Daten tut es die Windows Firewall und das gute alte aktuelle Avira Antivir.


----------



## thomba (21. April 2011)

Bei mir kommt jetzt zum vierten Mal der gleiche Fehler (siehe Bild-Upload im Anhang)


----------



## mae1cum77 (21. April 2011)

Hmmm, den Fehler kannte ich noch nicht. Gibt da auch die Möglichkeit auf der Linken Seite unter "Free Removal Tools" eine bootfähige CD runterzuladen.


----------



## thomba (21. April 2011)

Und was mache ich dann mit der bootfähigen CD?


----------



## mae1cum77 (21. April 2011)

Den Rechner davon booten lassen, da startet dann ein Minilinux mit dem Scanprogramm von F-Secure. Dem die Platte zeigen und scannen. Hat immer den Vorteil, daß sich Schadprogramme zwar vor dem Betriebssystem verstecken können aber nicht vor einem Programm, daß unabhängig davon arbeitet.


----------



## thomba (22. April 2011)

Wo genau finde ich die Datei?


----------



## thomba (22. April 2011)

mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Hmmm, den Fehler kannte ich noch nicht. Gibt da auch die Möglichkeit auf der Linken Seite unter "Free Removal Tools" eine bootfähige CD runterzuladen.


 
    Wo genau finde ich die Datei?


----------



## Gast1111 (22. April 2011)

Hier gibts aber viele Terroristen, wenn man sich ansieht wie viele darauf reinfallen


----------



## thomba (22. April 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Hier gibts aber viele Terroristen, wenn man sich ansieht wie viele darauf reinfallen


 
Ich denke produktive Beiträge würden das Forum um etwa die Hälfte abspecken! 

...Schbässle!


----------



## mae1cum77 (22. April 2011)

Du mußt unter "Free Removal Tools" auf der linken Seite auf "Rescue CD" gehen und dann recht unten dem Downloadlink zur .zip-Datei folgen. Da gibt es auch einen Users Guide.

EDIT: hoffe Du kannst etwas englisch, wenn nicht sag Bescheid...

**************************************************************************
Using the Rescue CD
1. Place the F-Secure CD in your CD drive and switch the computer on. After a
few seconds you should see a prompt that shows F-Secure Rescue CD.
2. Press ENTER within 15 seconds after you see the prompt to start Rescue
CD.
3. Use the arrow keys to select Next and press ENTER.
4. Wait for the latest virus definition database to be downloaded from
F-Secure. This is finished when you see the End User License Agreement
window.
5. Press PAGEDOWN to read the agreement and then select Next and press
ENTER.
6. Select I Agree and press ENTER if you agree to the terms.
7. Select which drives you want to scan.
8. Select Proceed to scan and press ENTER.
9. When the scan is finished, press ENTER to see the scan report.
10. If any malware were found, you can see which files were renamed by the
Rescue CD. Select Next and press ENTER when you are ready to continue.
11. Select Restart and press ENTER.
12. Wait for 5 seconds for the computer to switch off. The computer restarts.
13. If you see the same screen as you did in step 1, wait for 15 seconds for the
computer to start normally.
If you do not see the F-Secure Rescue CD screen you should check
that the computer can start from CD. To do so:
1. Restart the computer.
2. Hold the BIOS options key while the computer starts, usually this
is one of F1, F2, F10, F12 or DELETE. If none of these work,
consult the documentation for the computer.
3. Change the option that determines which device the BIOS tries
to find the operating system from, so that the CD drive is
searched first.
4. Save settings and restart the computer.
The Master Boot Record is a small section at the start of a disk that
can be used to hide malware. You should scan the Master Boot
Records.


----------



## Mora (30. April 2011)

Habs mir auch eingefangen auf Kino.to... lade mal ein screen davon hoch... Los geworden bin ich das ding noch nicht ... hab an meinem stromspar-ich-schau-nur-kino.to-damit-pc    kein laufwerk!!  hehe
Ob ich das an das Bundeskriminalamt weiterleiten soll ?? is ja quasi amtsanmassung ^^


----------



## Mora (30. April 2011)

Ahh lol .. ich lese gerade erst, das, wenn ich nicht innerhalb von 24 stunden zahle. das meine platte dann formatiert wird!!!  das ja mal praktisch!!!  da spar ich ja arbeit und das lästige aufräumen fällt auch flach.... das ist mir schon 100 € wert...


----------



## Idefix Windhund (30. April 2011)

Mora schrieb:


> Habs mir auch eingefangen auf Kino.to... lade mal ein screen davon hoch... Los geworden bin ich das ding noch nicht ... hab an meinem stromspar-ich-schau-nur-kino.to-damit-pc    kein laufwerk!!  hehe Ob ich das an das Bundeskriminalamt weiterleiten soll ?? is ja quasi amtsanmassung ^^


 Au ja melde das auf jeden FALL so der Polizei das du beim anschauen von illegalen Raubkopien doch so ein bösen illegalen Trojaner mit Amtsanmaßung auf dich total unschuldigen Zivilisten und neutralen Bürger gesprungen ist.


----------



## HansHackspecht (30. April 2011)

Oh man das Kann doch wohl nich wahr sein das da jemand drauf rein fällt oder ??Also wer da drauf reinfällt hats echt verdient sich abzocken zu lassen. Kann mal einer nen Screenshot reinsetzten ??

Hat schon einer versucht den Trojaner zurück zu Verfolgen ?


----------

